# December Suicide Awareness



## PrisMiQue (Dec 17, 2015)

Yesterday there was a 25 year old guy who committed suicide in the city I live in. He was confronted by cops and he was yelling at them to kill him and then went at them with a knife so they did.
I was asked to watch the video and I declined. I would post but I can't get myself to watch it.

Everyone is going thru shit so please be especially less of an asshole then you normally would be if you normally are... anyways just spreading awareness.

And if you are feeling somewhat down you aren't alone. The holidays can be hard times.
This may sound cheesy but Iam here if anyone needs to talk/vent. I'm no counselor but Maybe I can bring some warmth during these cold times.


----------



## salxtina (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for writing this, PMQ.
An online-friend of mine died by probable suicide in Wisconson earlier this month. It was awful because he'd been locked in a mental hospital briefly at the end of the summer, and when he got out they fucking put a "court order" on him so he was forced to keep taking psych meds.

RIP Alex. He was an artist, I'd like to share some of his art here, this was his deviantart gallery:
http://sharkshock.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## PrisMiQue (Dec 17, 2015)

Aussie Timm said:


> Im not great with words, but yeah thats sad :-( i know what it's like cause ive suffered major depression in the past and have wanted to die



Depression is a one of the leading causes of death. It can really get a hold of a person and we as people have a duty to help others whether it be with a few kind words or a hug.

You my friend are brave for admitting this because that is seriously something a lot of people cant do. 

it starts with peace of mind, its realizing shit is what it is and there are ways to be happy despite it. There are ways to make things better, if you cant control the situation you can control your mind set about it/actions. 

Now there are chemical imbalances that are associated with depression and mental disorders that you may not be able to fix because your mind just isn't stable.

I believe diet is a huge factor and although some may have a genetically disposition to mental disorders with diet and a healthy lifestyle people maybe able to prevent triggering it. 

Although, certain types of mental disorders do need a stronger/ more complex method to maintain stability such as schizophrenia.

I hope you have found or are on a path of having peace of mind.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Dec 17, 2015)

salxtina said:


> Thanks for writing this, PMQ.
> An online-friend of mine died by probable suicide in Wisconson earlier this month. It was awful because he'd been locked in a mental hospital briefly at the end of the summer, and when he got out they fucking put a "court order" on him so he was forced to keep taking psych meds.
> 
> RIP Alex. He was an artist, I'd like to share some of his art here, this was his deviantart gallery:
> http://sharkshock.deviantart.com/gallery/



Having a loved one admitted and having a mental disorder is a very difficult thing to go through. I have seen meds work for some and I have seen people refuse them for their own rightful reasons. 
I have a loved on who is refusing meds except they are not stable what so every. He is constantly thinking people are out to get him and wants to seek revenge upon them in some form. This is dangerous thinking and scares the shit out of me because he has been incarcerated for attacking and admitted into hospitals for his illness. I know meds arent always the answer because they can have a very suicidal affect when using or discontinuing use. Theres just no one med that helps and finding the right one is what i call the "guinea pig stage". Person is pretty much trialed for months maybe years to see what works.

*Im truly sorry to hear about your friend, its a very sensitive & complex situation to know what is best for that person, meds or not. *
*I hope you are doing ok. <3*


----------



## PrisMiQue (Dec 17, 2015)

we are one of a kind lets love the uniqueness.


----------



## salxtina (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah, really sorry about that man in your town, PMQ.

Solidarity, Aussie Timm. I have suicidal urges sometimes too, I'm pretty angry about it because the main causes feel cultural / social, but in general I feel like I'm pretty safe and pretty resilient and wouldn't really act on it.

Sometimes I self-medicate, but I don't fux with doctors. In the end, it's everybody's own choice, how they want to deal with their suffering, and if they want to keep living or not. But the law lets doctors and courts force shit on people, for months or years at a time, taking away people's control of their own body and even their freedom of thought, it's invasive and brutal and there's no excuse for it. We need to get better at making space for each other, so we don't fall through the cracks or get dragnetted by the system, and accept that we can't always understand or change what other people are thinking, all we can do is be there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2015)

i definitely had some of my own issues with depression when i was younger, but i really think traveling helped me work out of that. not that it would work for everyone, but it did wonders for me... today i'm pretty lucky since i usually don't get like that at all anymore.


----------



## creature (Dec 17, 2015)

unfortunately our culture is extortionist in nature..

we don't see 'working together fairly'

we see (or are taught to see) "getting the most you can for as little as possible"

this fucks people up & kills them, for no other reason than that good people desire to be something other than self-interested...


----------



## Sarong (Dec 17, 2015)

The holidays r the worst for lots im sure. I know they r for me. Ive nvr considered suicide per say, but have wished I was dead on more than 1 occasion :'( Sometimes it seems life is so unfair and its hard when u feel like u dont belong newhere, that no1 cares, and u feel like u have no purpose in lifes grand scheme. I dont always feel this way and i just try to make it thru the given day. If tomorrow comes....its a new day and who knows something good could happen!! Just -_ Keepin it Real_ <3


----------



## salxtina (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah, you hit the nail on the head there, creature. 

Welcome, Sarong. Purpose and belonging can be hard to chisel out for sure... Hope you stick around.


----------



## Odin (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for making a thread to bring this up at the holidays @PrisMiQue
It's good to see others are willing to listen and that folks should reach out if they need help.
I know I deal with depression through drinking and my own lame sense of humor.
Other than the crazy people stuff in my life... I think what gets me kinda loopy sometimes is some real serious EXISTENTIAL ANGST.
I mean the whole shebang...
WHAT IS THIS THING CALLED LIFE? WHY ARE WE HERE? WHERE ARE WE GOING? HOW DOES THE UNIVERSE WORK? DOES IT HAVE ANY MEANING? WHAT IS THE MATRIX?

Funny but serious, this stuff can drive me crazy some nights... ::arrgh::
Even makes me consider adopting nihilism. ::cyclops::

Sometimes listening to lectures from folks like Terence McKenna or Alan Watts helps me... ohhhhmmmmm ::::::

That is as long as I dig some of the truth and don't start to think they were just SLACKERS with a good RAP making BANK.

Then I realize I'm now a Slacker... ::cigar::

Seriously though depression has taken its toll on me and my life and there are things a person can do to help but it's real awesome when you see people reach out.
There is a chance just making someone think for a second can lead to them making decisions to change their life.


::singing::


I leave you all with a music video of my wasted YOUTH.


----------



## creature (Dec 18, 2015)

Odin... O, Odin..

look at some of the translations of "the poisoned arrow"..

hell..

maybe *that* is what i will name my Boat...


----------



## codycodnyk (Dec 21, 2015)

From personal experience, I think a lot of people suffer suicidal feelings in silence. I have had the pleasure of spending time in various psych wards, some better than others. Many people are afraid of getting sent there, so they dont voice their feelings. Especially if someone was sent there before and had a bad experience, like feeling more suicidal and having to fake being over it to get out. And of course stewing in your misery by yourself rarely helps.

I think our society and way of doing things isnt natural, and some people cant happily adjust to it. And we have a lot of depression and anxiety because of that.


----------



## salxtina (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah, and if it's not safe to "get help," that just re-enforces whatever you're going through... I've been in 4 different psych hospitals, mostly as a teenager, I try my best to keep other people out of them...


----------



## deleted user (Dec 22, 2015)

I also like the thread. I suffer from a wildly destructive depression. It was better for me when it was manic for sure, things got done, socializing gose better, but recently its been getting me in trouble at work, with the family, and my physical health has been infringed on. Working for shell and dealing with trump-trons and other assorted hatebreds doesn't help, but I look at my life as a term of endearment. How much disappointment can I acumulate? I guess? From punks who think I'm a dick for where I work, from the judgements of oil men, to everything in between. I have an end game for when I cash out from my job, but its also riding against the weight of these shitty circumstances. I also struggle with nihilism and if higherachy and domination are real outside of social construct. Recently has had me resenting one of my favorite animals, the wolf. Is there no hope for the runt? Anyway alcohol helps me and helping others


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

mental health services is absolutely as important as polio vaccine (physical medicine) yet society won't acknowledge that. recently a famous indian actress (in india, film stars are like gods) admitted that even though she is very rich and very famous, she is depressed and is seeking help. 

http://www.hindustantimes.com/enter...-depression/story-Q5uuAHRLWKAS7Lx08gi19M.html

in society if you admit you need mental health counseling, you are weak and a loser. at least that is how i was raised.

for the avg. joe in america, there is no way that person can afford counseling. i have used the internet myself for counsel. never felt suicidal but had to question my behaviors that were either self-destructive or simply nonsensical. a counselor would have helped tremendously. far more than websites and forums but that's all i had. counseling is very very expensive. the govt. has shut down mental health care hospitals and services every decade as the population grows and society experiences more and more turbulence.


----------



## salxtina (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi PotBelly, thanks for sharing the Hindustan Times piece... One thing that feels really promising to me is seeing more peer-run respites opening up, places where you can stay in crisis, and talk with other people who've been through the same thing... Here's a directory of different ones around the country. Yeah, good, affordable counselors can be few and far between.
http://www.peerrespite.net/directory/


----------



## deleted user (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes yes and yes Peer support groups are as essential as air these days. I really want to have a space to make one.


----------



## deleted user (Jan 15, 2016)

Only problem Iv seen is when identify politics, or believes in general clash. I remember sitting in on a peer group thing a few years ago. It's got ugly when a group felt that a cis white male should not monorate and although he stopped, any time he would add anything it was greeted with a attack. Punks and the like definitely need alot more community, but resources and differences make it tough.
Of course... We could just need alittle church ::android:: haha


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jan 16, 2016)

salxtina said:


> Hi PotBelly, thanks for sharing the Hindustan Times piece... One thing that feels really promising to me is seeing more peer-run respites opening up, places where you can stay in crisis, and talk with other people who've been through the same thing... Here's a directory of different ones around the country. Yeah, good, affordable counselors can be few and far between.
> http://www.peerrespite.net/directory/



what's good about someone wealthy (not just famous) is that that person is making a program for the public, to help the public and society itself. her mantra of life for society is live, love, and laugh. a large % cannot do so (even if they are functioning adults) because of work and societal pressures. i cut off people in my life who dare to tell me how to live or what to expect out of me. i live my life on my own terms however there's a "cute" side effect to this. i cannot do this at my place of work. rules must be followed. conformity is expected. at some point, you must allow disrespect to happen if you want to keep your job. anyway i am ranting. point is that pressure from society one way or another gives us stress and there are counseling techniques that can help but it's always better to get help from a trained and experienced counselor. can we do that? a huge majority cannot because it is too costly and the govt. has no interest in helping its citizens - the ones who fund it by paying taxes.

as for clinical mental illness that prevents someone from functioning at all (putting up a facade for a short amount of time daily), big pharma has 0 interest in helping us. once we are on meds, why would they take/wean us off? every citizen is a potential quarterly profit generator on the stock market for said biotech stock. this conflict of interest makes it that much more difficult.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Jan 21, 2016)

So many truths written. 
m currently helping a loved one and its sad to see where his sickness has brought him. He told me he's been experiencing thoughts of suicide. I'm trying my best to help but I won't lie it's a lot of pressure on me. I can barely afford my own needs and bills. I don't mind feeding and sheltering him but I am tight on funds with court bills and whatnot trying to drown me. 
I have been telling him to take his meds ɞєċȗѧṡє һєṡ ɞєєṅ ɢєṭṭıṅɢ ẇȏяṡє
ıvє ṡєєṅ ṃєԀṡ ẇȏяҡ ғȏя ṡċһıẓȏƿһяєṅıċṡ ṡȏ ıṃ һȏƿing һє ẇıʟʟ ɢєṭ ɞєṭṭєя ıṅ ṭıṃє.

ᏆℋᎯℕᏦ ᎽᎾU 
ṭȏ єṿєяʏȏṅє ẇһȏ һѧṡ ṡһѧяєԀ.


----------



## salxtina (Jan 21, 2016)

I just want to share how deeply harmful it was for me for people to pressure me to take drugs, call my feelings and struggles a disease, etc. I had to leave behind a lot of people in my life because they insisted on talking to me that way and it just wasn't safe for me to be around.


----------



## creature (Jan 22, 2016)

Salx, hi..

hi.. yeah, i understand..

when i was a kid i just slipped in under the wire, before the psych-med industry realized how easy it was to manipulate the parents & 'guardians' of minors to believe they needed a corporate 'resource' (i.e. psych meds) to bring the behavior of non-conforming youth who could nor bear institutional 'education' into a state of 'viable adjustment'... that shit is really, really, really super fucked, & is criminal on the face of it, on the order of fucking war crimes..

the rational is obviously based upon a method of social control which not *only* is less expensive than the amount of $ required for mainlining the soldiers & weapons necessary to suppress that sector of the population, but *also* returned a profit for both corporations & the state, much as the current prison system does.

this 'color' of 'professionalism' and cultural patriarchy which is only interested in sustaining itself so that those whom profit from & live off its economic dynamics is an out & out criminal lie propagated by fuckers who either:

1) wish to do as little physical labor as possible in order to maintain their physical comfort, or;

2) or who are otherwise good, but have been raised (& thus indoctrinated) into the belief that those whom decided to climb up the non-physical academic ladder are clearly & sufficiently greater intelligence & posses an implicit ethical superiority which justifies their decision towards the confinement of modification of what what would be otherwise reasonable human beings outside of their judgments & conditions of cultural constraints which are clearly artificial, in that they are created and mandated by the need for survival within a techno-industrial culture, *even if that culture is not actually required for peacefull human coexistence*...

there are also issues of managing direct exploitation, but that shit is so filthy & disgusting that there is little point in describing it..

that's why fuckers like us get it hard.

the simple sentence is:

"we just don't fit"

& not fitting makes it hard for others..

& others, who are too weak to do what we do.. (i am no fucking tower jumper, or freight rider or 7 mile a day trekker, or (now, being 2.5 & more my age, when i did, for many years) a multi thousand mile a year hitcher..

simply seek to make life easier for themselves, rather than fight for the change of civilization..

& really, that is what we do, fucked up or not..

we not only enjoy what we are given, when the giving is good (a place to cook & sleep, in peace.. a stream to wash in & not be chased off, or whatever..) but we ***fight*** to ********continue******** to be what we are, even if that fight means merely taking the risk to do so.


what a fucking shame that other humans have been.... i don't fucking know.. programmed?
something certainly worse than either brainwashed *or*, equivalently, *medicated* (by fast food & fucking luxury) to believe that others who seek the basic simplicity of defining themselves by interacting with their environment and others *outside the scope of forcible social control* is something they are somehpw doing *good* by..

it is, of cource, a major *****WTF????*****

in many ways it is as bad as if the nazis had won, at least in europe, because what american social control professionals do to social dissidents is *at least* as great as what they would have done in their attempts to 're-educate' whatever fuckers did not agree with them..

Suicide, on the face of it, is *not* an indication of the abnormality of an individual..
i would suspect, often.. often, often, often..

it is the recourse of individuals who chose to destroy themselves, rather than destroy others more deserving of it..

& so frankly?

a lot of these fuckers are *heroes*, in my fucking book..


peace,

c


----------



## creature (Jan 23, 2016)

salxtina said:


> ...
> 
> RIP Alex. He was an artist, I'd like to share some of his art here, this was his deviantart gallery:
> http://sharkshock.deviantart.com/gallery/



looked at your friend's art..

the self portrait was the best..

the other pieces held the busy-ness of that basic desperation to get away from the confinement of being other than born under the open skies..

when you think about it, & look at the fucking evidence, the *real* illness is present in the pseudo-humans who propagate, without resistance, a civilization based upon genocide, & associatively, slavery.

the next sin is that of mandating that human self determination should yield to industrial production..

"can't ride a horse here, son..it gets in the way of all these concrete & metal things"...


the absurdity of what we have done is beyond tears & beyond the tragic..


if we all offered ourselves up, beyond the scope of comfort
or enjoyment
or even the savor of asserting that we are in the right, and pissing all over the works of our enemy..

if we laid down & fucking died so that those whom valued us at some basic fucking level would evaluate what *they* truly value,
they might get a goddamned fucking idea that *everyone* has fucking rights, & that to live without them is not to live, at all..

the Great Fucking Thing about fucking America
is that you can travel, to a certain degree, unmolested...
(i know, i know.. cops, bulls, scared locals, etc.. BUT.. generally.. no fucking soldiers... the cops *are soldiers, yes, but their personal discretion is far broader than, say, an MP..)

this Great Fucking Thing, however is not so fucking great when you look at how squirrely you have to be in order to enjoy it..

it is *having to *be* fucking squirrely that complicates shit (which should otherwise be totally fucking simple) that drives people into the conflicts generated by the existential evaluations mandated between the considerations of freedom & self determination & identity or social acquiescence & acceptance, and the cessation of personal existence when we, as individuals, must choose between imposed unhappiness (slavery) or being unable to be what we most truly are..


yer friend alex, sister, sad as it is

was fucking Hardcore

& a goddamned Hero..

& i would suspect that if he *can* be where Peace is,

he Is,,,


----------



## PrisMiQue (Jan 23, 2016)

*@salxtina I don't know you or what you're going through and I respect your voice on this topic and personal input*
 I've happened to know a few people diagnosed with severe schizophrenia. It's not like bipolar or depression, it's in my opinion one of the hardest and scariest things I ever seen Someone I love go through.
Schizophrenia can make people believe the most off thing and lead to reactions that can have permanent consequences, Like life in prison.
Unfortunately there are many cases where this has happened.
With all the people I care about who have been diagnosed with this diseases and take their meds (the ones found to be best) have been able to get back into enjoying the world. Become someone and have relationships. 
Seeing them without treatment is devastating. Non-functional and suicidal. completely Ina different place with no grasp on reality. 
Drugs may have triggered their symptoms and may have lead to the chemical Imbalances. This is why I tell him to take his med. he needs something to get his brain's balance back. 
Right now is day 5 that he's been taking them and it will take any where from 2-6 weeks to see a change.
For many the symptoms don't completely go away but they are less frequent and duration is shorter for what I was told by someone who is now a functional schizophrenic. before meds this person was completely lost in another place and there was literally no communication. 

Meds are serious. I wouldn't tell him to take it if I didn't think he needed too. It's a chemical thing (science) not a control trip or religious matter, he has to regain the balance to think clearer. 

Good for you! Meds are no joke. I hope you are feeling better


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jan 23, 2016)

a short while ago, a few centuries or even less, a schizophrenic or any disorder that showed its face was supposed to be someone who was possessed by the devil. if you were a woman, you were guaranteed to be called a witch and then (rightfully) killed off. society believed all this bullshit for tens of thousands and thousands of years before modern science. hard to believe but imagine how many lives were lost because mental illness was classified as having to do with superstitions like the devil and all sorts of gods. terrible.

before i was schooled (in college), i was raised in a religious household. i had no idea of belief vs. knowledge, logical reasoning and its tools, the scientific method, how to distinguish and clearly diagnose a behavior or disease based on objective criteria and not one's opinions or feelings, etc. etc. all modern western inventions. i too believed that all of this was some bs from a supposed "god."

a guy (or person) like the one described in this thread would still in modern day be considered possessed or something with satan in many countries. just last week a kid (age 15) chopped off his hand for blasphemy against muhammad from islam. he said a few words against some dead guy who may not even have existed. that's not the kicker though. everyone in the village congratulated him! imagine if this kid had symptoms like the person in this thread? watch the video. the village guy says he was very proud of this kid. stunning how a majority of the world thinks.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-35341256


----------



## creature (Jan 23, 2016)

Mr. Belly, Salx, Ms. Q & all..

The thread originally references just suicide.. the original references to meds was their forced application, as opposed to valid therapeutic use... and the specific consequence being the loss of Alex..
& of course as Queen directly noted, living healthily is the best form of medication (Hippocrates: "Let your food be your medicine, and your medicine be your food").

I chimed in because i, also, have seen compulsory medication and institutionalization *result* in suicide, rather than help the individual in any substantive way..

I agree strongly (though not entirely) that in instances of biological failure, compensation by chemical methods can be justified.. however strong my agreement is, though, it would be made with equally strong reservations..


that being said, i sure as hell hope anyone that anyone cares for & loves *benefits* from chemotherapy, rather than it inducing a loss of quality of life for the sake of them being made 'manageable'..

my take on a lot of suicide is that it is induced by individuals being forced into conditions where they *must* refuse any additional compromise, in order to maintain their sense of self identity...

people do not just up & kill themselves.
they are in pain, as all of us know, for reasons.

any one of us can point to any number of great, critical factors which bear upon the major fuck ups of our civilizations.. food processing, voting inequality, descendant forms of slavery.. a lifetime could be spent naming & fighting them all.. the *biggest* one, however, is *laziness*..

it is *way* fucking easier to just kill folks than tolerate them (when it can be done easily)..
it is *way* fucking easier to just manipulate people with lies or limited information, than to learn & teach.
it is *way* fucking easier to just medicate people, with drugs food, or *whatever* that keeps them distracted from whatever it is that will make them an issue of management, should they ever learn how beautifull freedom truly is, when their heads are not fucked with...

that shit comes from people whom desire to *devour*..
- the ones whom cannot get enough, and whom, because they cannot get enough, decide to ascend into power..

& it's funny, you know? 
the people who **don't** want power are the ones most best fit to serve..

& then there is the fact that it is *way* fucking easier to just accept being fed, rather than going out & growing your own.. it is fucking *easy* to be oppressed, when yer fed, right?

fucking right.

in the *majority* people who commit suicide from depression don't commit suicide *because* they are depressed, they commit it because they have no other fucking option.

& *fuck* saying "there are always other options'..
that is a goddamned fucking cop out..

the *only* other fucking option is armed fucking insurrection..

period.

& people who are full of love, compassion, understanding & hope
***have no fucking desire***
to have to take up arms against other humans, no matter *how* fucked up they are..


that is why war is fucked up.

*war*, when you get down to it, us mass fucking suicide, & it's sad, because wars are *not* something initiated by individuals..

but the result is the fucking same..

i dunno.. the folks who have the balls to off themselves do *not* deserve pity..

generally speaking, they are *brave* & *hardcore* motherfuckers..

they see the choice, & they know *entirely*, the equation between the pain of others & the pain of their Self..

& it is *not* that they do not care..

it is their very love, perhaps, which drives them to do the only thing they are able (rightly or wrongly concluded, but with the same intent of living as they wish they were able to) in relation to being able to actually & truly *act* in a manner that brings them to some kind of equivalence with the fairness & equity they wish existence held in the first place, so that they could actually ****live****, with some sense of at *least* meaning (& probably servitude) towards wheat they perceive is kindest & best..


*****who the FUCK**** wants to live, when living means they have to be a shit or a tool of shits???

nobody.

even *shits* don't want to be the tools of shits..

but a *real* shit will fight to *be* a shit, while a person who *isn't* will fight.. fucking *FIGHT*, of course,
to not be.

& they will fight to the fucking death.

& a death where they will not kill..

the *main* thing is that these fuckers are probably the most hardcore among us..
perhaps the neediest, in some ways, but also the least compromising..

there is *no way* to satisfy the thirst for freedom via compromise..

& the reason for this is *not* because freedom cannot compromise.. it does, all the fucking time..
freedom is fucking Love..

the reason is because Freedom
is fucking

fair.

at the minimum.

after the minimum, as freedom becomes greater, freedom next becomes

kind..

fucking kindness is fucking optional, so the fuckers that are kind get the Brownie Points from the

Power(s)-that-Be

*nobody* knows what it is to love somebody, until their child is in their arms..

my brother, fucking conservative fucking republican that he is, told me that.
it is one of the greatest pieces of wisdom i have ever heard.

people who have the Love to treat others as their children are the poor fucking bastards who get hit the hardest..

*they* have the sense of equality..

& *equality* is the basis of freedom...
it is, essentially, synonymous with "fairness"..

the mistake of the shitpeople is asserting validity towards "freedom is doing what you can get away with".

the point here, at Squat The Planet (at least here, but very explicitly *here*) is to present a venue that may give options to others..

why fucking snuff yourself, of course, when you can talk to other people who can help you manage your needs to constructively create, meaningfully subvert or otherwise *physically escape* the constraints that keep you from being what you most intrinsically are?

*winning* is not about being the only one left.. that's what the control-fucks are all about..

the fucking kings & interbred, genetically deficient & snooty dynasties ultimately resolved to family control..

winning is about being able to scream at the Sky

but to be caring enough to not do it
when others
are

sleeping..


anyways.. rant rant rant...


peace,


c


----------



## landpirate (Jan 29, 2016)

i've moved this over to the staying healthy section of the forum


----------



## Mankini (Jun 11, 2016)

Prismique you seem like a really caring, kind person.
Caring is good: Compassion will save the world.

As far as Nihilism is concerned, I personally have found in it a wonderful panacea for all sorts of ills. When things get tough, boring, or meaningless, inject a little chaos. Not too much: chaos is a spice like saffron or cumin...just a little is enough to add what's needed. Psychiatric suicidality is one thing. Better for such people to be surrounded by love and TLC. And with a holistic healthcare regimen many of these can be helped. ...But existential suicidality, or Durkheim's Anomie, is a somewhat more complex subject. That's where nihilism comes in. I lived with hundreds of people who felt listless and deprived of purpose on a massive military base. Everyone's ennui grew, including my own, till i decided to paint my face, pull on some spandex, and fight for money. I openly mocked both civilian bloodlust and bloodsport fanaticism; that of the military; and every other American cultural norm i could transgress against. Machismo. Tribalism. You name it. If societal mores are driving you to the brink, dismantle the civilization that pushed you there.


----------

